
Meet the Linux Desktop That's More Beautiful Than Windows 10 and MacOS - Alupis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/12/10/meet-the-linux-desktop-that-blows-away-windows-10-and-macos/
======
eggy
I tried to read the article, but a video popup and other flashing ads covered
the material and distracted me as well.

